# Sticky  I need a Conzult1 replacement...........?



## charac (May 15, 2005)

Hi, I'm new here and on a bit of a mission.
I've got a 300ZXTT it's working well but I want to connect my ECU to my laptop for maintance, fault finding and tuning, I've found these 2 products.
Have you any comments about either.

The first one is in NZ, it's the "blaZt cable and software"
Link to the software here
http://www.4-your.com/nissan/interface_cable.html

And the British one ConZult from DTA motorsport, link here
http://www.dta-motorsport.co.uk/conzult/index.htm

The cost does come into it as I see the Kiwi one is about a third of the 
cost of the Uk version, Any Ideas why?

But what are the differences - Can anyone help??

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## BlackZhawk (Mar 2, 2005)

I don't know waht the difference is between the two you have found but I can give you another one that is here in the US. go to http://ashspecz.com/
the shop is located in Daytona, FL and the price doesnt seem too bad. Let me know how it works out.


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

I just ordered from here http://www.plmsdevelopments.com/consult_if.htm I think they are the ones that actually make the one you have on the first link. The one in your second linkis just way to expensive and I think it is what is also sold on Z1. I haven't received it yet but will post when I get it.


----------



## charac (May 15, 2005)

Thanks for your comments,
I've also been doing some searching myself on this subject.....

BlackZhawk: 
Thanks for your thoughts, and correct me if I'm wrong, they seem to have the ECU upgrades and replacements but not actually the Interface cable that enables me to monitor and diagnose my Zed using my laptop in the car, on the road, as against giving my baby to a workshop where they can only attach the car to the original Nissan Consult 1 (a big chest of drawers) and maybe a dyno. It's just not the same as road (real life) diagnosing.
But I'll keep them in mind as an ECU upgrade comes next - I hope.

Westpak: 
Thats a cable I had not found, thanks, and after reading the site one thing that stood out is the compactness of the BlaZt cable no big box to get in the way or to be carefull of (and less joins - poss less future faults).
They seem to do the same job (connect the car's ECU to a laptop) to help diagnose any tuning maintanance faults. 

I may have to go and get me a BlaZT cable and have a play.

If you want to have another look here's the link
http://www.4-your.com/nissan/interface_cable.html

When I get mine up and running I'll let you know.

Thanks again


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

I use this one. Not the cheapest but the best I've ever used. I don't ever use my consult anymore.
http://www.300degree.com/electronics/nprobe/


----------



## charac (May 15, 2005)

Thanks se-r-57,
I've now had a look at that one, and would do the job but the cost mmmmm
US$500-00 and you look like you would need to still buy a cable to go from the interface to your laptop or palm....

Thanks but I think I'll still go for the BlaZt Cable and software with quite a cost saving by the look of it, check out the cost for yourselves guys here's the link.

http://www.4-your.com/nissan/interface_cable.html


----------



## charac (May 15, 2005)

Hi guy's,
For all of you who are interested I've got and played with the 
BlaZt cable and software.

One thing, When I ordered, Jason from BlaZT.Biz asked what my laptop was
and what conections I had, lucky he asked, as mine's fairly new and does not
have a serial port so I needed the adaptor to connect to the USB plug.

I also found he lives only 30mins away so I collected what I needed,
a knowledgeable guy and very helpful.

What I got was the cable and adaptor, I needed to d'load the software
from the link he gave me.

The first thing I noticed was the way the wires that are attached to the
plug (that fits to the car)
are insulated but not completly covered mmmm well I checked on the other
websites and each of them The PLMS and ConZult have the same problem, 
the great thing with this cable is that it does not have a weighty box 
in the middle of the cable.

First thing was load up the software, that was easy, just like any other
software, and as I am using the USB adaptor I also needed to load the 
driver for that.

Then out to the car, well I thought I'd have to go searching for the
socket but no that was easy it's mounted just behind the bonnet pull 
leaver. Plug in the cable to the car and the computer and off I 
go - not quite - I needed to change the port (under settings) on
the Datascan software to suit, as I'm using the USB plug.

The first screen shows the various functions available, the serial # of
my ECU, and a connect button and a bar graph showing it connecting to 
the car, all's going well I'm happy.

Like probably all of you the first button I push is the Self Diagnosis
button, well it came up with 55, the all well code again I'm happy.

Then the data display screen, I have 12 dials on the screen now - as the
engine is off - I've only got the voltage reading but that tells me it's
working.

Now I start the engine, all guages burst into life, showing the RPM,
Timing etc, I just let the engine warm up watching the various 
changes - the temp coming up the timing going backwards and the RPM dropping.

I can see I'm going to get some use out of this, I can turn each
cylinder off, I wish I had that earlier on, as shortly after I got my first 
300TT there was a fault in the low tension leads to the coils. Mechanics
told me everything, from stuffed valves to a hole in a piston or just a
faulty coil. I could pay them to find the problem or find it myself. I did 
find it myself, it was bad electrical connection on one of the coils.
With this cable and software I would have been able to Isolate which
Cylinder was causing me the problem
- even that would have saved a lot of time.

I could go on but I think I'll go and do some more learning for now.

Would you like to see some photos?


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

I just got my PLMS a couple of days ago and it sounds like the sdame thing except for the little box on the cable, the one for my 350Z has a huge box so this little one is no problem, but if you can get one without might as well. It is a great toll, you can map trace the timing and fuel to see where you are at and also isolate the cylinders as mentioned above, it was cool being able to cut each cylinder and noticing the effect, this was great because it let me know my wiring from the ECU to the coils and injectors is good. Ahh toys


----------



## charac (May 15, 2005)

G'afternoon guys I've just done a video of the datascan software and Blazt cable working together, have a look at this link http://www.4-your.com/nissan/BlaZt_movie.avi R/h click and then save target as....
Sorry but it's 6MB to download and 40 sec's long
I might put some photo's and this video on a web page, who would use it?


----------



## mgh (Apr 1, 2004)

charac said:


> G'afternoon guys I've just done a video of the datascan software and Blazt cable working together, have a look at this link http://www.4-your.com/nissan/BlaZt_movie.avi R/h click and then save target as....
> Sorry but it's 6MB to download and 40 sec's long
> I might put some photo's and this video on a web page, who would use it?


Like the vid. I need to get this for my Z, I'm assuming it will work with the VG30DE N/A engine ? The reason I ask this, is I didn't see it listed in the list of engines that it will work with. Only the VG30DETT.


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

mgh said:


> Like the vid. I need to get this for my Z, I'm assuming it will work with the VG30DE N/A engine ? The reason I ask this, is I didn't see it listed in the list of engines that it will work with. Only the VG30DETT.


I think it more of the comaptibility of the connectors and communication so if it works on a TT I would think it would work on an NA, I will see if get a chance to try it out at one of our club meets and see.


----------



## charac (May 15, 2005)

I've just checked and yes the cable and software works well with both the Turbo and N/A 300ZX engines. 

In the process I checked as to which other Nissans it works with, the list is long, 200sx, Primera, Maxima, Sylvia, etc etc. 

A Question, Is it OK for me to post this info about this cable and software on the other specific model Nissan forums on here? And if so where would the best place for me to post it, like in the 300ZX I put it in Chassis as I could not see a better place. 
Have any of you got any suggestions??

Thanking you in advance.
Have a good weekend.


----------



## mgh (Apr 1, 2004)

I received my Blazt interface cable and software yesterday, and have to say this is a great new toy.

Thanks to Jason and everyone on this site for great information, very quick responces on evey question that I've had. Enough can't be said about this product and Jason.

LATER
Mike


----------



## apudapus (Sep 8, 2005)

this is the software i use. i recommend it for everybody.
http://home.iprimus.com.au/tkolo/datascan.htm

this is the main reason i love it.


----------



## thor2004 (May 1, 2005)

I would just like to say that this has got to be the best thing( this site) since swiss cheese. The info that could not have ever been pass around the world. Now is reaching out and touching us all. Just absolutly awesome. :thumbup: :cheers:


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

thor2004 said:


> I would just like to say that this has got to be the best thing( this site) since swiss cheese. The info that could not have ever been pass around the world. Now is reaching out and touching us all. Just absolutly awesome. :thumbup: :cheers:


Um Yeah!!! Id like to know how I missed this one.... Very interesting information indeed.. I think know where my next "extra" $150 will go.


----------



## lionsunny (Jan 8, 2006)

*Consult and MIL indicator*

Hi,
Can the Consult port be used with the engine MIL?
Can you short the pins to produce indication on the dashboard?

*He that knows nothing will beleive anything!*


----------



## apudapus (Sep 8, 2005)

do you think you have problems with your MIL? or do you just want to know the codes?

if you just want to know the codes, a consult will tell you "exactly" what the issue is (in words). the MIL will only give you a code.

if you think your MIL is broken, the light should turn on when you turn the key to ignition (two clicks). if it doesn't show up, it's broken.


but if you're wondering if you can do some "crosswiring" on the consult port to get the MIL to light up codes, the answer is *no*.


----------



## NewKleer (Jan 25, 2005)

v1.2 of ecutalk has been released recently:
ECUTalk

its free, and works on a laptop or pocket pc (no need to lug around a laptop).


----------



## jlund (Nov 24, 2006)

Do we know anybody in michigan with one of these. I 'd like to see if it can solve my mystery.


----------



## z32fairlady (Feb 23, 2010)

*youl find anything you need here*



charac said:


> Hi, I'm new here and on a bit of a mission.
> I've got a 300ZXTT it's working well but I want to connect my ECU to my laptop for maintance, fault finding and tuning, I've found these 2 products.
> Have you any comments about either.
> 
> ...


Go to this website or call they have everything for Z cars Z1Motorsports.com - Nissan 300zx, 350Z, 370Z, Infiniti G35, and G37 Parts and Performance Experts. 770.838.7777 there exellent


----------

